
Is Amazon Planning to Purchase Target? - AllForYou
http://rec0ded88.blogspot.com/2018/01/will-amazon-purchase-target-next.html
======
hickeygareth
Listened to an FT article about this yesterday
([https://goo.gl/2p8fDH](https://goo.gl/2p8fDH)) on the back of a VC's
prediction of a tie-up in 2018. It would definitely place added competitive
pressures on Walmart and, I imagine, allow Amazon to build a bigger/better
Click and Collect business.

